# FIGURES



## danielr49 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am looking for some 1/32 Preiser Victorian figures. Hope someone has some


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to take a close look at what Lemax has to offer. Many of their figuresare arguably Victorian, though they do tend to be just slightly larger than 1/32...probably closer to 1/30 or 1/29.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel try this link, http://www.reynaulds.com/search.aspx?term=victorian+figures&submit=Search
Its an American company.
Rod F.


----------



## danielr49 (Aug 11, 2008)

NO LUCK SO FAR. STILL HOPING. THE FIGURES ARE FOR A FRIEND WHO HAS AN ASTER GRASSHOPPER AND COACH. ALSO HE IS LOOKING FOR ANOTHER COACH.
THANKS GUYS


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

I only started reading in this forum about 1o years ago. Onc or twic a year the question for the Preiser figures comes up, so it probably has been answered a dozen times 

Simply ask your Preiser dealer for 1 :32 figures, they made for the Maerklin Adler train a long time ago. They are still in the catalogue. Not cheap. 
Or invest approx 1000 - 1200 Euro on Ebay to buy a Maerklin Adler set. Throw the train away and keep the 24 Figures for the Grassjhopper. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Daniel, 

an easy way to find the figures you want: 

http://www.figuren.de/showpage.php?SiteID=29&lang=1 

This is the Preiser-Webside, click on "Katalogdownload" and scroll down to the Spur1/1:32 pdf, the number 63032 should be fine! 

Kind regards 

Toney


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

The Aster Grasshopper represents a locomotive built in 1832. The Victorian aera was fram 1837 - 1901 

So these figures made by Preiser for the Maerklin Adler may suit better for the period. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/-M%C4RKLIN-,-11-...5004r32215 

The auction is over, but it might demonstrae, what you can look for. BTW, 50 Euro for the figures surely was a bargain. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## danielr49 (Aug 11, 2008)

STILL NO LUCK. TRIED IT ALL


----------

